# Warning Tape on LP Gas line



## SAT (Jul 9, 2014)

2012 IFGC Section 404.17.3 requires a tracer wire to be installed adjacent to underground nonmetallic piping (LP).

Would a marking tape be approved in lieu of tracer wire? No listing on yeloow tape, notes "Caution GAS LINE".

I have researched and cannot find an evaluation report or approved listing for this application. The Tape is Empire, Magnatec Premium Detectable underground warning Tape.


----------



## steveray (Jul 9, 2014)

They do have the metallic tape, but I have always seen the wire as well....


----------



## mjesse (Jul 9, 2014)

Looks like the tape you mention serves the same purpose as the wire (inductive and conductive trace)

I'd allow it.


----------

